# tyylitelmä



## Gavril

I'm familiar with the word _tyyli_, but I'm not sure what _tyylitelmä _means. Can anyone clarify?

K


----------



## sakvaka

A far as I know, it means "a stylish version of something" .

This _style_ doesn't have to mean fancy things but instead something that is clearly _special_ and _original_.


----------



## Hakro

Sakvaka is absolutely right, but I'd like to add that _tyylitelmä_ may be for example a cubistic painting of an animal or a landscape, or a modern jazz version of an old folk song, and so on.


----------



## Gavril

Thanks for your help. Just FYI, in English, we would say _stylized version _to express the meaning you've described, rather than _stylish version_ (_stylish _means "fashionable", "muodikas").


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Thanks for your help. Just FYI, in English, we would say _stylized version _to express the meaning you've described, rather than _stylish version_ (_stylish _means "fashionable", "muodikas").



_T__o stylize_ is probably translated in Finnish _tyylitellä_. Therefore the meaning of _tyylitelmä_ is easy to understand*.

* tyylitellä + -mÄ (the result of the action); compare: _halkeama_ (haljeta)


----------

